# L2TP/IPsec VPN server passing thru to LAN but not WAN



## robbie0630 (Jul 17, 2017)

I followed the L2TP/IPsec guide at Thread 26755. The VPN works fine, I can connect to it using the preshared key and the username/password combo I set up. However, there is a problem: I can use the VPN to access my LAN but not the WAN. For reference, my LAN's configuration reserves addresses 192.168.1.64-192.168.1.253 for DHCP, with 192.168.1.254 as the gateway. My FreeBSD server is at 192.168.1.1, with addresses 192.168.1.2-192.168.1.63 reserved for VPN peers (I really don't need 62 addresses, but my router's default configuration worked with it. ). 192.168.1.254 is set as my server's default gateway, and I can access the internet from there, but not the VPN with the gateway set to my server. Why is this happening and how can I fix this?


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe you should forward internet traffic (0.0.0.0) on your client using VPN gateway? (modify routing table)


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2017)

Your LAN and your VPN network share the same subnet, so you can't route traffic between them. Put the VPN peers on its own subnet.


----------

